# Day 2 with my new R35



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Day 2 with the car and I got out for a quick trip; bit of local city roads, urban dual carriageway and motorway, plenty of stopping for lights and gear work.

First thing I noticed is how stiff the car is when cold, particularly what I guess is the rear diff, which you really notice when doing T junctions. It's a bit like a wheel catching.... quite strange if you are not used to it.

It couldn't be easier to drive in traffic, a real breath of fresh air after my Z which was quite lurchy ( or maybe I couldn't change gear properly :bawling

Having pulled away from one set of lights using the maximum 3.5k revs ( :nervous I can only deduce that the full bore accelaration is going to be explosive.

Hill start assist ok on shallow gradients, but I rolled back on steeper ones

Got my groceries home in the boot without frying them, albeit it was a short journey

Got photographed a few times; car very popular!

Got to listen to Van Halen without my wife turning it off :chuckle:

A few pics for you as promised; not-so-low-res MFD, Dunlop tread pattern and luxury mat set.

Blinding


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

cool!

looking good


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Glad your having fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
I must not give it the beans until 600 miles

:runaway::chuckle:


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

you had some dirty shoes!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

GET THOSE DAMN MATS CLEANED!!! lol

well day 2 for me has been pretty much the same as you, pottering about getting to know the car and helping it bed in.

I keep catching myself with a sly grin on my face.......am only upto 350 miles so far..........gonna be the longest 1000 in my life!!


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
> I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
> I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
> I must not give it the beans until 600 miles
> ...


pmsl:runaway:


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Guys, can you confirm that the music system only works by ripping CD's directly? Is there no other interface (USB, Memory card etc). I know there's another thread about it but it would be nice to hear it from actual owners! Thanks in advance and enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

TheDefiantOne said:


> Guys, can you confirm that the music system only works by ripping CD's directly? Is there no other interface (USB, Memory card etc). I know there's another thread about it but it would be nice to hear it from actual owners! Thanks in advance and enjoy! :thumbsup:


I just turned on my itrip!

Not got to grips with the hd ice, but it does say Gracenote on the unit, which I understand is significant


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I just turned on my itrip!
> 
> Not got to grips with the hd ice, but it does say Gracenote on the unit, which I understand is significant


Thanks Zed Ed! I have the iTrip as a backup but I just got annoyed with the constant need to retune the bloody thing!

I have no idea what Gracenote is :nervous: Google is calling.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

*Gracenote is...*

Gracenote is the Music database i.e. it will recognise lots of CDs when entered and automatically add album/track/genre details. Not sure how wide a range of CDs it covers - I'm sure it will struggle with most non-mainstream stuff...


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> GET THOSE DAMN MATS CLEANED!!! lol
> 
> well day 2 for me has been pretty much the same as you, pottering about getting to know the car and helping it bed in.
> 
> I keep catching myself with a sly grin on my face.......am only upto 350 miles so far..........gonna be the longest 1000 in my life!!


1000 miles will seem like a breeze to me, my last 2 tvrs, i had to run the engine for 4000 miles, that was hell especially as i always seemed to have dickheads wanting to drive within inches of my rear end


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Problem with Gracenote is it can't be updated, or at least there's no mention of how to do it. 

So recent albums, e.g. U2, No line on the Horizon, is not on the database!
Still I don't intend to specially record CDs, just record them as I play them. 

Works well as does Bluetooth with my Sony Ericsson P1i.

Glad to see you got the nice mats too Zed, Andy tried to convince me to take the Middlehurst produced ones because they "were better quality"...


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> Problem with Gracenote is it can't be updated, or at least there's no mention of how to do it.
> 
> So recent albums, e.g. U2, No line on the Horizon, is not on the database!
> Still I don't intend to specially record CDs, just record them as I play them.
> ...



David,
Could you spare a couple of seconds to explain what bluetooth functionality you have?
I'd understood that the non sat-nav cars had no bluetooth function, but if that's not the case I could be a very happy bear (any chance it will work with my blackberry?)


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

ZXTTdriver said:


> David,
> Could you spare a couple of seconds to explain what bluetooth functionality you have?
> I'd understood that the non sat-nav cars had no bluetooth function, but if that's not the case I could be a very happy bear (any chance it will work with my blackberry?)


It definitely has bluetooth, pairing is a cinch, you can prioritise phones when you have two or more in the car (only one can connect at a time), and everything is done via the touchscreen interface or steering wheel buttons. My Blackberry is working fine with it as are two Sony Ericssons.


----------



## Mo_GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Glad to see you got the nice mats too Zed, Andy tried to convince me to take the Middlehurst produced ones because they "were better quality"...


Hi....where are these mats from and how much do they cost?? Thanx


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

They are supplied by Nissan/your HPC. I'm not sure of the exact price but you can guesstimate...the fuel(50 litres)/oil/mats came to £150


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Scudder said:


> They are supplied by Nissan/your HPC. I'm not sure of the exact price but you can guesstimate...the fuel(50 litres)/oil/mats came to £150



Thought it was £250 for the oil, fuel and mats package?

atleast that is what i paid.


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> Thought it was £250 for the oil, fuel and mats package?
> 
> atleast that is what i paid.


£152.17 on my invoice, the original option list had the pack at £250 but when I specified the non-Middlehurst mats, it dropped.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

bluetooth works really well

pretty intelligent system and very easy to tag contacts

the HD is far better than I expected too. Ok its a pain there is no Ipod connector, but the cds rip pretty quick and even though gracenotes wont pick up everything, its easy to name tracks and albums.
Have to say the quality of the sound is far better than I thought it would be..tho Im no ICE expert.


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> Thought it was £250 for the oil, fuel and mats package?
> 
> atleast that is what i paid.


Went to HPC to give my reg plate and look at options and i have ordered the Nissan GTR Mats but was no mention of a package, can anybody shed some lite on where you can see options and prices?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Scudder said:


> £152.17 on my invoice, the original option list had the pack at £250 but when I specified the non-Middlehurst mats, it dropped.



hmmm......never knew about the non middlehurst mats...........do they still have the GTR emblem on them?


----------



## Scudder (Jun 2, 2008)

jeffsquiz said:


> Went to HPC to give my reg plate and look at options and i have ordered the Nissan GTR Mats but was no mention of a package, can anybody shed some lite on where you can see options and prices?


I think the different HPCs are offering their own options, there is no official option list as far as I know. I certainly wasn't offered anything from Nissan directly, just an emailed option list from Middlehurst.



ANDYR35 said:


> hmmm......never knew about the non middlehurst mats...........do they still have the GTR emblem on them?


Yep...one of mine and a close-up from Edmunds:



















Middlehursts seem to have a few different mats. They had the carbon and an embroidered mats on the wall and it looked like another embroidered type in the Titanium show car, but I didn't see any with Middlehurst Motorsport embroidered on them which I thought was the original plan.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Problem with Gracenote is it can't be updated, or at least there's no mention of how to do it.
> 
> So recent albums, e.g. U2, No line on the Horizon, is not on the database!
> Still I don't intend to specially record CDs, just record them as I play them.
> ...


I have a similar system in my Evo X and it is very good on cd's that were released before the car was manufactured. I have found the best way of getting new stuff titled (instead of typing them in on the screen) is to stick them on itunes and then burn a cd with cd text on it. Hey presto, the titles insert themselves. Some cd's do have cd text on them but most don't.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I paid £150 or thereabouts for the mats pictured at the start of the thread; these are titled 'Luxury Mat Set.' Quality is what you would want and they are an official Nissan/Dealer product.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Scudder said:


> £152.17 on my invoice, the original option list had the pack at £250 but when I specified the non-Middlehurst mats, it dropped.


Bargain. Less than I paid. Can't believe the locally produced mats are £100more than the OEM ones...

I just preferred the shiny logo. Ooh, shiny!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well day 3 for me was spent taking in some of the sights in the car as it was such a lovely day.

managed to take a couple of pics.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I know how good it feels 

Struggling to get out for a good long run, on account of wife due to birth at anytime.

I still need to experience the auto blipper; I've not ventured into R mode yet for tranny, where I presume it operates?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I know how good it feels
> 
> Struggling to get out for a good long run, on account of wife due to birth at anytime.
> 
> I still need to experience the auto blipper; I've not ventured into R mode yet for tranny, where I presume it operates?




Am still running mine in Comfort, not selected R mode on anything yet and the auto blip works on downshifts in Manual.

Am nearing the 500 mile mark on mine and have started using the paddles more to keep the revs higher, nothing past 4.5k and still only part throttle.


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> Well day 3 for me was spent taking in some of the sights in the car as it was such a lovely day.
> 
> managed to take a couple of pics.


that first pic looks sensational! exactly what i've got on pre-order, can;t wait now!!!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks matey. You will love it.

The car is now starting to sit down abit on the suspension so it is bedding in nicely and getting a good aggressive stance.


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

all good news 

i've got a long long wait though! suppose i could go for a test drive


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

simzimma said:


> all good news
> 
> i've got a long long wait though! suppose i could go for a test drive



you know you waaant to!!!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> Well day 3 for me was spent taking in some of the sights in the car as it was such a lovely day.
> 
> managed to take a couple of pics.


Great pictures mate. Where did you take those?

It was nice to meet you, B19KAL and the other guys on Friday night. Unfortunately my pictures didn't turn out as well as yours. The low light and crap camera phone are getting the blame, rather than my photographic skills!

So, was that the first R35 Scottish meet?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

supraman said:


> Great pictures mate. Where did you take those?
> 
> It was nice to meet you, B19KAL and the other guys on Friday night. Unfortunately my pictures didn't turn out as well as yours. The low light and crap camera phone are getting the blame, rather than my photographic skills!
> 
> So, was that the first R35 Scottish meet?



The first pic was at Inverkip and the second at Loch Lomond.

I think we could put that meet down as the first Scottish R35 meet, just need afew more 35's around instead of just mine hahaha.


----------



## fop (Aug 5, 2008)

Picking mine up at Nobles on the 29th of April. I've complained to the dealer principal about £110 for mats. See what happens. Does sour the buying process a little! btw they quoted £1000 for carbon mats!


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

fop said:


> Picking mine up at Nobles on the 29th of April. I've complained to the dealer principal about £110 for mats. See what happens. Does sour the buying process a little! btw they quoted £1000 for carbon mats!



I think pretty much all manufacturers charge for mats dont they>?
Bloody annoying but they are nice mats.
I also resented paying £75 for a tank of fuel which they popped in at the last moment.


----------



## fop (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm getting the fuel. Should count myself lucky then  I bet they don't put super unleaded in it though! Anyway my comments have been forwarded to the DP. If they want the profit on the dealer fit parking sensors then they can thrown in the feckin mats!


----------



## pimlico (Apr 14, 2009)

Fantastic car - waiting for DMG in July from Westover - can you help me with one issue. We have a number of speed bumps where i live (the old style local council full humps). Have you had any issues with these?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

no problem with bumps so far


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

fop said:


> I'm getting the fuel. Should count myself lucky then  I bet they don't put super unleaded in it though! Anyway my comments have been forwarded to the DP. If they want the profit on the dealer fit parking sensors then they can thrown in the ****in mats!



Fop how did you get on with the mats?

Did you just get the rear parking sensors fitted? How much?

I'm tempted with the Parking Sensors 'with benefits' but not sure who in Glasgow/Edinburgh would fit them.


----------



## fop (Aug 5, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Fop how did you get on with the mats?
> 
> Did you just get the rear parking sensors fitted? How much?
> 
> I'm tempted with the Parking Sensors 'with benefits' but not sure who in Glasgow/Edinburgh would fit them.


This was what I hit them with - they wouldn't budge:

Me: So you haven't got £120 left on a £55k car.
Dealer: We gave you a tank of fuel and we needed to setup the GT-R centre, very expensive etc.
Me: I'm buying 7 Micra's here. Wouldn't you throw in a £15 set of mats.
Dealer: Nope. That's a secondary sales item, blah, blah sales speak etc.
Me: So when my nephew wants a Micra I'll know where not to come then.
Dealer: Not biting on that one.

Anyway.... Costco for mats (and Mobil1) £18 job done. Parking sensor are £350 an end. I couldn't see what they looked like on a car so didn't get them. Don't know why they don't do a reversing cam like on the Murano.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The official GT-R mats (non-carbon) are about £150!

I think some of you would be amazed how slim the margin is in retailing a new car. I bought a £22k Integrale 16v back in 1990 and the dealer showed me his net profit: about £300!

Also look at the price of a GT-R in Europe. Circa 85k Euros, i.e. about £73k!

So for once we are actually the cheapest place in the world to buy a GT-R.

I don't begrudge a lack of freebies. Those of us who signed up early got the Race Academy and Arai helmet. That's £2k of freebies right there...


----------



## fop (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't know how my lot remain in business if they're not making £100 on a GT-R or £15 on a Micra


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> So for once we are actually the cheapest place in the world to buy a GT-R.
> 
> I don't begrudge a lack of freebies. Those of us who signed up early got the Race Academy and Arai helmet. That's £2k of freebies right there...


Agreed, I have been on a few track days (well, 6 laps!) and the race academy day was worth about £1500. The helmets, without the logos, are about £250 and I am pleased with the package overall.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> Agreed, I have been on a few track days (well, 6 laps!) and the race academy day was worth about £1500. The helmets, without the logos, are about £250 and I am pleased with the package overall.


I've never done a track day before, so getting to drive at those speeds in the 350z and GTR were worth a lot to me. 

Finding out how nimble the car was around the car park circuit, learning that RWD <> oversteer from one of the instructors, and how difficult it is to actually get near the limits...were all worth more than my deposit money 

And to add to my happy vibe, i'm getting a test drive on Saturday


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

fop said:


> Don't know how my lot remain in business if they're not making £100 on a GT-R or £15 on a Micra


I never said they were making £100 on a GT-R, but it's not £10k or anything close like some people seem to think.

All main dealers only exist to make money on the servicing and warranty work.
Although to be fair, in the old days they used to get bonuses for hitting sales targets too, but not sure how that's going in the current market... :nervous:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*"Markets can go down as well as up..."*



David.Yu said:


> Also look at the price of a GT-R in Europe. Circa 85k Euros, i.e. about £73k!
> So for once we are actually the cheapest place in the world to buy a GT-R.
> ...


+ most expensive to run? :banned:

In all fairness when the prices were set in Europe and USDM and then raised for 2009 orders they were set at parity at the then exchange rates both times...

... so in truth we have the collapsing pound on the money markets to thank for this "price differential" not a special deal for the UK.

And our earnings haven't moved with the money markets, it's no more or less expensive than before...

...but it's good to turn a frown into a smile :smokin:

No doubt the JDMs will pour into the UK next year when they are sensible money... the more the merrier, says I !:squintdan

Day 43 and loving every second


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

As far as I can workout all of the 'proper' petrol heads order this ground breaking super car at least 18 months before it arrived in the UK, indeed, I drove to Geneva Motor Show to see a GTR in the flesh, I had already left an 'unoffical deposit' with a large nissan dealer group in the south. My faith in this car was rewarded with a fantastic track event at Silverstone, a tape measure (for my big head), and a 'GTR' crash helmet.

It now appears all the proper 'punters' are coming out of the woodwork.......ADVICE: you should have paid up for the mats and not tried to haggle over a £100 worth of extras making yourself look a pr*t in the process. Instead give the dealer the most expensive bottle of 'what ever he wants' and I am sure your future relationship would have be one full of love and respect for each other.....what ever happen to saying 'thanks very much' these guys working in the dealerships can't afford to buy a new GTR why make it differcult for them to like you? Next time your in the dealership that sales guy would rather clean the workshop toilet than speak to you...


----------



## fop (Aug 5, 2008)

Nissan Nige said:


> As far as I can workout all of the 'proper' petrol heads order this ground breaking super car at least 18 months before it arrived in the UK, indeed, I drove to Geneva Motor Show to see a GTR in the flesh, I had already left an 'unoffical deposit' with a large nissan dealer group in the south. My faith in this car was rewarded with a fantastic track event at Silverstone, a tape measure (for my big head), and a 'GTR' crash helmet.
> 
> It now appears all the proper 'punters' are coming out of the woodwork.......ADVICE: you should have paid up for the mats and not tried to haggle over a £100 worth of extras making yourself look a pr*t in the process. Instead give the dealer the most expensive bottle of 'what ever he wants' and I am sure your future relationship would have be one full of love and respect for each other.....what ever happen to saying 'thanks very much' these guys working in the dealerships can't afford to buy a new GTR why make it differcult for them to like you? Next time your in the dealership that sales guy would rather clean the workshop toilet than speak to you...


Is that aimed at me? :wavey:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nissan Nige said:


> As far as I can workout all of the 'proper' petrol heads order this ground breaking super car at least 18 months before it arrived in the UK, ...






Nah ,proper petrol heads imported them before they were in the UK


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nissan Nige said:


> As far as I can workout all of the 'proper' petrol heads order this ground breaking super car at least 18 months before it arrived in the UK, indeed, I drove to Geneva Motor Show to see a GTR in the flesh, I had already left an 'unoffical deposit' with a large nissan dealer group in the south. My faith in this car was rewarded with a fantastic track event at Silverstone, a tape measure (for my big head), and a 'GTR' crash helmet.


I put my money down on Day 1 without even going to Geneva does that make me even more of petrol head? 




Nissan Nige said:


> It now appears all the proper 'punters' are coming out of the woodwork.......ADVICE: you should have paid up for the mats and not tried to haggle over a £100 worth of extras making yourself look a pr*t in the process. Instead give the dealer the most expensive bottle of 'what ever he wants' and I am sure your future relationship would have be one full of love and respect for each other.....what ever happen to saying 'thanks very much' these guys working in the dealerships can't afford to buy a new GTR why make it differcult for them to like you? Next time your in the dealership that sales guy would rather clean the workshop toilet than speak to you...


I suppose you're the guy that happily bends over and readily accepts that your HPC would like to make some money off you. Even if its a £50 for arranging over priced tyre insurance/tracker etc.

I guess that's why you get a big smile from him every time you walk in to your HPC. 

I wouldn't call that a relationship full of love.


----------



## Nissan Nige (May 25, 2009)

FOP if the cap fits......, Stealth a very good point..........., Mister3 when was day 1? I believe it is important that any supplier of goods makes a 'fair' profit, I think the early non sat nav, price protected cars are an absolutey bargin when you factor in the vat saving, goverment scrappage scheme and the price increase.........I landed my GTR for a little over 50K + Scrappage car, I was very happy to buy mats at fair value £100, and the expensive tracker system (at not so fair value), perhaps being 'well through of' is to far up my priority list....but it has always stood me in good stead both personnelly and in my business life. 

I have walked away,on many occassions, from people trying to 'finess' a deal to hard, trying to 'win' that grabby final fifty quid that is always availble in any deal..........thankfully I am not down to my last fiver and can therefore tell said people to pi** off, unfortunately HPC staff don't have that luxury.


----------



## R35_GTR (Nov 4, 2007)

real petrol heads went to Japan and purhased one themselves....

that said all this "i was here first" is bullcr*p

having a good relationship with your tuner or dealer is a must. Just like your chief can spit into your soup


----------

